# Custom size steel or aluminum wheels for poverty caps



## TriPower65 (Mar 18, 2014)

Anybody got a line on a wheel supplier that would offer either solid steel or powder coated aluminum (preferred) wheels that I can use with poverty caps on my '65?
Something like the Camaro has in this Youtube video.....



Don't want to go nearly that big on the back, but would like to be able to spec diameter, width, and backspacing.
TIA for the help!


----------



## TriPower65 (Mar 18, 2014)

Sorry for the non-Pontiac video. I would have certainly preferred a Poncho if I had been able to find one....


----------

